# Cheap Chinese LEDs



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm currently running 130 watts of CFLs plus 15 watts LED accents lighting on mixed reef 29 gallon cube. Decent growth on everything but the lighting looks cluttered and I want to switch to all LED once my bulbs need replacing. Has anyone had experience with the cheap chinese fixtures from ebay? Green Element was one brand I was looking at.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have ever grow, really happy for the price.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I was looking at their 120watt dimmable model with built in timers. Cant beat that price. How long have you had yours? I was worried about longevity.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re leds*

I have a oceanrevive Arctic T247 that I got off ebay, I have it on my red sea max just love it. The T247 has built in timers and are dimmable.I had purchased 3 of them and it came out to $225 each.


----------

